# Robotic Sacrocolpopexy  HELP!!



## cjrottum (Oct 4, 2016)

I need help with the code for a laparoscopic sacrocolpopexy (robotic).  Is this 57425 or 57265.  Provider used mesh.  Also did a sling procedure abdominally 57288.  I am thinking the colpopexy code will include the cystocele repair code of 57240 or can that be coded separate?


----------



## JEYCPC (Oct 11, 2016)

57425 is for a lap sacrocolpexy.  The mesh is included.  I would need to see the op note for the documentation of the other CPT codes


----------

